# Yacht club trailer



## Zum (Apr 29, 2010)

One side of my boat trailer(bearing) was making alittle noise when I had it jacked up so decided to change them both.
The changing part didn't end up being that hard but the finding the correct bearings,seals and races to most of an afternoon.
Wasn't sure which bearing "kit" to get so took them out and went off to town.
I matched the bearings up and bought the kit that came with it.
When I was checking them out in my truck noticed the seals where to small so back in I went.
Long story short ended up having to buy the bearing and races at one place and the seals at another.
I thought that the kit would be universal, is this not the case?
I know it wasn't in mine.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Apr 29, 2010)

it all depends on the hubs and who made them

i also had to get bearings and races and seals from 3 different shops. its always easyer to just tear it apart and get the part numbers


----------

